# Burris vs Leupold or Nikon



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a good spotting scope in the 15-45 magnification range and wondered if anyone has any experience with Leupold or other brands like Burris, Nikon, etc in the $200-$500 range. I've used Burris and been happy with them, but wonder if others would be even better...anyone tried the new Burris xts 2575? or have other advice?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The answer is D- None of the above.

Refer to the Zeiss thread.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

For those of us without an endless supply of cash I would recommend looking at the Nikon. I compared a bunch of different ones just a couple days ago and the Nikon was the best and at $359.00 for the 16x48x65 its right there. The Nikon was far superior to the Leupold Sequoia, Vortex Nomad and all the others which were about the same price range.

Best thing I can tell ya is to go to Sportsmans, mount them on a tripod and take them outside. Looking through them inside the store does not do any of them justice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Best thing I can tell ya is to go to Sportsmans, mount them on a tripod and take them outside. Looking through them inside the store does not do any of them justice.


Good advice.

Any spotter is better than no spotter. Choose the one that looks and feels the best for you.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

elk22hunter said:


> The answer is D- None of the above.
> 
> Refer to the Zeiss thread.


I'm not doggin....but how you guys can go drop 2k-3k on a spotter absolutely amazes me! If I did that my wife would probably have my bags packed and sittin on the porch when I got home.


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for that comment Mr. Bullsnot... although my wife would not be mean about it, i would definitely be stretching my budget to get zeiss or comparable spotter, and would have to tell the kids to eat rice and go without milk a couple months! lol anyway... I've got under $500 to spend and want the best for that money... I will try Cabelas or sportsmans and try several in my price range and make a choice that way. AD


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am with Bullsnot, the $100 ones are pretty much a waste, but once you get up to about $300 there is some decent stuff. I like the Vortex Nomad in that price range.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Nikon Prostaff. Although not as good as the high dollar ones, it does everything I need. I have been very happy with it. It is clear when I look through it. Here is the one I have.
https://theopticzone.com/products-page/ ... -spotter2/


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I JUST bought the same Nikon Prostaff as reb8600 before the deer hunts. I too was on a fairly tight budget and after looking at the viper and leupold's in the same price range, went with the Nikon. Also carry other Nikon glass and have NEVER been disappointed. The spotter was everything I wanted, and not too heavy to pack around when I needed it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Also bought Nikon Prostaff after much research... I was looking for something for packing around, but wanted to stay with 60-65mm size, so I was looking for compact and light, but not too small. The Nikon is lighter than most and is less than a foot long...

I used to have access to Kowa 88mm so... No, it does not compare to the big boys (80-88mm or the high $ scopes) esp. when looking long range... example, I could see deer yesterday at 1750 yards, but couldn't tell if they were bucks or not (I usually could tell with Kowa - but the heat waves were pretty bad), but this a.m., I could see the tiny spikes on little buck at 450 yards.

For similar price range, size and quality, also look at Bushnell Elite & Legend Ultra, Leupold SX-1, Vortex Nomad and even the Weaver Classic. Leupold Gold ring compacts are similar, but are smaller (50mm instead of 60).

I did not look at the Burris.... Also consider a monocular. I really liked the Vortex Recon, but still decided on Prostaff this time.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Vortex isn't one of your choices, but Vortex has an unbelievable no fault no questions asked warranty, and I'm going to continue to buy from them. I have the Vortex Skyline spotter and Vortex Talon Hd binos.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been using the Leupold Compact and have been pretty satisfied. I liked the compact Nikon also. They only go up to 30 power, but are really light and have been a good purchase for me. I wanted something really light that could still get the job done.


----------

